# BMW E30 M3 Sport Evolution - Full Restore



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi there

Bmw M3 Sport Evo red, and this was the shape the car was...


























Both the painting and the leather were massacred, but if the first was relatively easy to correct the second was more delicate, especially being original.

The first thing was resray the bonnet interior included, the badges were removed also for a new ones.


















Bonnet removed for repainting










Some rust points to be removed.



















Next week i picked the car


















The part with the rust was repaires and painted.










Some more parts for the EVO.


















Mounted and protected for working safely


















The gear cover was like this..










after being repaired...










The wing was removed for better polishing.










All the seats were removed for leather repair










This is how the interior look like after..



































passenger seat...


















Driver seat during the preparation and repair


















Driver seat full repaired and the other in preparation










The 2 seats done










Rear seats (preparation and reapir) e bonnet.



















Isolated and ready for the next stage










More damage in the other side of the seat


























During repair










The bonnet was nicely repainted but poorly finished, the normal...










I did a medium polishing step to remove some swirls but not enough










Wetsanding to fully removed some deep marks










Now fully corrected










Done

The rear seats done (upper)


















the lower


















The bonnet finished










Before










After










work in progress










finished










After










before..










After.


















before










The trunk was sanded with the mirka system.



















and before


















A 50/50




























wheels removed and detailed










Hd cleansed only

2 pics during


















Engine

Before:


















E o after


















The interior










A small detail










Sun pics


























Hd cleanse and ***** Concours










Some artistics photos


















THe evo trying to race some other cars 

Wanna race??










Ok, ill race...alone










More pics


























The last ones...


























Regards


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow

I want
I need
I love

That

Nice restoration


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Superb ! :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent restore on an icon, good work mate:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic restoration there!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Thats some cracking work there. really impressed!

dude seriously can you walk me through how you did that engine?

My engine is like that and I have no idea how to begin,what to use and how to do it!

What am i covering and how do i know what to cover? Is APC solution ok?

Thanks.
________
iolite portable vaporizer


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Excelente trabalho!! Que bom ver outro português a ter tanta atenção ao detalhe!!


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Bloody awsome, You've got to spill the beans on the leather restoration process, pretty please!?!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work, top thread!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Stunning, really does look awesome, great picture series too


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

:doublesho Superb work, looks goregous.

The leather repair was pretty impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Love the E30...look's well mint now top job there fella...:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks freakin amazing!! :doublesho

What a transformation, excellent mate!!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Extreme dedication, great work my friend:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

now thats car porn!

great work mate,looks stunning.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Adnoh said:


> Thats some cracking work there. really impressed!
> 
> dude seriously can you walk me through how you did that engine?
> 
> ...


Yes you can, there is a risk in using water because this one had almost 100000 miles, so it was almost waterless inside the bay,
APC is fine.



Tiauguinho said:


> Excelente trabalho!! Que bom ver outro português a ter tanta atenção ao detalhe!!


Obrigado, da uma olhadela ao meu site e podes ver mais exemplos, gosto de postar pela mentalidade das pessoas. (www.cardetail.pt)

Thanks, you can give an eye to my site and see some more works, i like to post here because of the open mind of people.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Beautiful work and car


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Superb transformation and attention to detail on an equally stunning car:thumb:

Did you use the water based leather filler to lessen the more severe cracking in the seats and what method did you use to recolour. Nice to see someone else tackling leather


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Astonishing work there! Well done! :argie:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work, an absolutely stunning car, looks great:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent enjoyed reading that write up.:thumb:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

AWESOME!
I love the E30 M3 so much, there's not one better looking BMW ever produced.

Today, at the Nürburgring, there was M3 E30 meeting. So much beautiful E30 M3, you should have seen that mate!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Superb transformation and attention to detail on an equally stunning car:thumb:
> 
> Did you use the water based leather filler to lessen the more severe cracking in the seats and what method did you use to recolour. Nice to see someone else tackling leather


Yes i did, the method to recolour was painting with a water based paint for leather.

After 2 days i moisturized the leather and then conditioned.

PM me if you want to talk about it :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

thats a real nice turnaround mate well done the leather is stunning 
what did you use to do it mate?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

cracking :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb! You are a credit to the forum!


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

congratulations, now i'm really horny


----------



## Pete R32 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great read! i bet that was most enjoyable transformation! id have love to do something like that!

Top Job & thanks for sharing!

Pete


----------



## S3Steve (Feb 24, 2006)

Top job, on one of my favourite cars of all time.


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, I'm loving that, E30's are getting better by the day


----------



## wayne840 (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunnning work on a stunning car.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely classic bm top job


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice job there on one of my favourite cars...I nealy had one but the insurance was a problem. Now I can afford the insurance but I can't get the idea of a 2nd car past the mrs.

Have you replaced the missing centre cap?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

richardi734 said:


> Nice job there on one of my favourite cars...I nealy had one but the insurance was a problem. Now I can afford the insurance but I can't get the idea of a 2nd car past the mrs.
> 
> Have you replaced the missing centre cap?


The owner bought some but i had to take the pics before. :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, awesome! Great work mate.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning car, you have to love the E30 M3


----------

